# more free online classes from universities



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

https://www.coursera.org/#courses

FYI,

Cindyc.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Many thanks! I had no idea these kind of courses were available.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks! I wanted to take some on line classes..this is perfect. I just signed up for a course in World Music.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks!!!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow, great resource Cindy, thanks! I am going to post this to my homeschool group.


----------

